
Of Cats and Manuscripts (2013) - mstats
http://theappendix.net/posts/2013/03/of-cats-and-manuscripts
======
dredmorbius
Of possibly related inteerest, a 9th century Irish poem:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangur_Bán](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangur_Bán)

~~~
therein
That was quite beautiful. Thanks for sharing it.

